# 2022 Tiguan SEL R-Line Fender Audio sound quality



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Just got a 2022 SEL R-Line and I'm VERY dissatisfied with the quality of sound. I also have a MK7 GTI with Fender Audio 400W and it's WAY better sounding, crisper highs, and overall better reproduction of sound. I'm still trying to wrap my head around how VW went thru all the trouble installing a Fender system with 480W and it sounds like a base model radio.

I'm hoping that there's a coding error with the audio system or VW just dropped the ball and started using lower quality components.

Anyone else or it's just me?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

How are you playing music?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

You didn't mention "which" R-Line package you had, so I thought I'd copy/paste this (which came from a thread about the new 22's):

It looks like to me, if you didn't get an SEL R-Line, then it would appear you got less than the Fender system (unless you added it)....











Bob.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

I forgot to specify, it is an SEL R-Line


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Burkett.ACB said:


> How are you playing music?


Compared to my GTI's Fender system, it's missing all the crispness and sound detail. Not to mention loudness.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm not sure what to tell you.
At almost 65, I still like to listen to Alternative Rock. Have a 32G stick stuck in one of the forward USB-C ports. (Wanted to use the rear one, but it is for charging only)
I can't say that I turn the volume up EXTREMELY high, but at the levels I normally listen it sounds damned good.
Have you tried playing with the built in Equalizer/Fader to see if you can achieve what you're looking for? (I would assume so)
For a high end system, the Equalizer is a bit of a bust for me. I would have liked to see an at least 20 channel one (10 per side). Oh well.
Hopefully you get it sorted....

Bob.


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

One "hack" I did to my Fender audio system was turning on the DynaAudio interface. Allowed more customization of the sound profiles based on music. Will need VCDS or some coding tool to change the settings on the car. 
Comparing my MK5 DynaAudio to MQB Tiguan Fender (with this tweak) - Sounds just as good


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I have the OBD11 tool.
Care to share the coding?

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I believe I may have stumbled upon it.
In the "Sound System" control module, there is a "function configuration sound" Adaptation.
In there you can choose from :

default
Dynaudio
Fender (chosen)
No_Brand_Sound
beats
canton
reserved_text
harmon_kardon

Is it that simple just to choose Dynaudio?
Curious to know what harmon_kardon does....or even beats....

@OttaCee ,any input is gladly accepted 👂 

Bob.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

I will pull my laptop with my VCDS and check for coding, I saw a scan from a fellow 22' Tiguan owner with Fender and the coding is "240000---------". I'll share my findings. 
Oddly enough, I found a factory scan receipt in my door storage panel with some error codes that got cleared pre-shipment. I'll take a closer look at that too.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Looking at Long Coding in "Sound System", I also have " 24 00 00 00........"
Just so you know...

Bob.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Id take it to a dealer, my SEL R Line fender with no EQ changes and sound stage set dead center (default) sounds amazing. Definitely better then the 2022 Outbacks Harmon Kardon. Plenty loud also, I also noted even when cranking the volume up all the way (sorry ears) the music did not lose its clarity or distort, I was impressed as I’ve not seen that ability in any prior car I’ve had. Usually keep mine around 25-30% volume in the city and 50% volume on the freeway and its great.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

I do miss my 19 speaker Bang & Olufsen 3D sound system in my SQ5, but I will say the Fender system has much more bass.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

I used this on my 2018 Highline. 


Change from Fender to DynAudio for EQ

Module 47
Coding
Change the beginning two numbers from 22 to 12
Reboot MIB and in audio settings you’ll now have the DynAudio surround audio settings


Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Seems I may, too, be in the minority. But, on the 2022 SEL R-Line we just bought? I'm not all that impressed with the sounds system. I've 'played' with it quite a bit. It lacks depth compared to the Sony system in my Explorer Sport. It's not bad, but I wouldn't say it's great. I'd call it fine. Certainly not living up to the hype that seems to surround it - in my mind, of course.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm sorry, but you were all "Bells and Whistles" about your new 22 a few days weeks ago.
You even bought "extras" to make it just right.
Now you seem to be a bit "butt hurt" about your purchase....
While I might agree that it's not the best vehicle out there, for the price, and options, I think "we" did pretty OK.

AWD, leather, heated "stuff", Pano sunroof, all the assist "crapolla" and a not too bad sound system...all for around $40K....

I looked (and looked) and could not find another vehicle which met my needs. (close in price)
I wished I could have waited for the inrush of EV's, but IMO, they are not quite there yet....

Bob.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

“Butt hurt” because I don’t think the audio system is the next best thing to sliced bread that some do on here? Are you kidding me?🙄. Come on now - you’re better than that!🤣🤣

Everyone is entitled to an opinion. I just don’t happen to think it’s all that great. The rest of the car is very nice, as stated. All the extras “forced” on me? That’s a BS tactic I don’t agree with; though, as also stated, it’s a minor annoyance.

Still love the car and purchase but everyone can have a different opinion on small and large attributes of the vehicle and still be fine with their purchase. 👍


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Ok, I started playing with the EQ settings on both the infotainment and my phone's sound settings. It did improve enough to be content with it. Could be a placebo effect but they seem to sound better every day.


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

it`s not a placebo, speakers in fact needs a run in time about ~20-30h


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Ok, after looking for different ways to improve my sound system I came to a discovery and conclusion.
To get the most quality out of our Fender system, we have to use Bluetooth thru the MEDIA button instead of CarPlay thru the APP Button. When switching back and forth from Car Play and Bluetooth there's a VERY noticeable difference in sound quality and loudness. Some people won't even care/notice, but some of us do and makes a world of difference. The only downside is that you won't be able to use the apps without forcing you to use CarPlay and lowering the sound quality.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

I would suggest you use the SD card as your source and encode your music in FLAC format for the best possible sound quality.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

The 2021 and up Tiguan's don't come with an SD card reader....
They have two forward USB-C slots that can be used for media, and one USB-C in the back that can only be used for charging...

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> Ok, after looking for different ways to improve my sound system I came to a discovery and conclusion.
> To get the most quality out of our Fender system, we have to use Bluetooth thru the MEDIA button instead of CarPlay thru the APP Button. When switching back and forth from Car Play and Bluetooth there's a VERY noticeable difference in sound quality and loudness. Some people won't even care/notice, but some of us do and makes a world of difference. The only downside is that you won't be able to use the apps without forcing you to use CarPlay and lowering the sound quality.


I just make sure to enable Dolby lossless on my iPhone in the music app. Quality is fine and loudness. Admittedly, still not the 750 RNS my audi SQ5 has but still not terrible.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> The 2021 and up Tiguan's don't come with an SD card reader....
> They have two forward USB-C slots that can be used for media, and one USB-C in the back that can only be used for charging...
> 
> Bob.


 I see, well I would use a USB-C device then. My low-tech 2022 Passat still has an SD card!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I seem to be having some issues with my forward USB-C slots.
I bought 2 USB to USB-C adapters and tried playing music from that (8G standard USB)
I had well over 300 songs on the stick. I had the media player set to "Randomize" and no matter how hard I tried, it would only play 6 of those 300 songs (and only the same 6).
So, I bought a USB-C stick (32G) and while "sometimes" it will play more, it still seems to not want to play more than about 10 different songs.
Strangest thing ever.
I'm hoping the 813 Infotainment update will correct this strange behavior....

Bob.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> Ok, after looking for different ways to improve my sound system I came to a discovery and conclusion.
> To get the most quality out of our Fender system, we have to use Bluetooth thru the MEDIA button instead of CarPlay thru the APP Button. When switching back and forth from Car Play and Bluetooth there's a VERY noticeable difference in sound quality and loudness. Some people won't even care/notice, but some of us do and makes a world of difference. The only downside is that you won't be able to use the apps without forcing you to use CarPlay and lowering the sound quality.


Is the volume the only difference, I don’t really mind just turning it up more when in CarPlay and it becomes very loud to my ears.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

O-Deer said:


> Is the volume the only difference, I don’t really mind just turning it up more when in CarPlay and it becomes very loud to my ears.


Quality does improve quite a bit so does the volume.


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> Ok, after looking for different ways to improve my sound system I came to a discovery and conclusion.
> To get the most quality out of our Fender system, we have to use Bluetooth thru the MEDIA button instead of CarPlay thru the APP Button.


I don't have your car and (obviously) can't hear through your ears, but this seems strange. CarPlay transmits audio via USB or WiFi using a higher bitrate than Bluetooth, so the data coming in should be better via CarPlan (or Android Auto) than over any Bluetooth connection. Does the head unit allow for per-source EQ settings that might account for this?


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't know the how or why but it's definitely way better thru Bluetooth, crisper highs and overall clarity is better. Maybe the VW/Panasonic has a better Bluetooth interface than it's CarPlay, who knows. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> I don't know the how or why but it's definitely way better thru Bluetooth, crisper highs and overall clarity is better. Maybe the VW/Panasonic has a better Bluetooth interface than it's CarPlay, who knows. 🤷🏻‍♂️


You're not lying. Using Android Auto, you can tell there is a big difference in sound quality when you switch it over to Bluetooth. It's the same in my Arteon. The audio quality is just much better via BT than Carplay or AA.


----------



## AnsonM (May 20, 2020)

It sounds better over bluetooth because it uses the phones equalizer that has many more channels to operate off of. I have my Iphone turned to minimize treble. It works very well as VWs typically tune their systems to have higher highs for whatever reason. 

Car play needs to allow for the use of the phones EQ


----------



## Flip61 (8 mo ago)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> Just got a 2022 SEL R-Line and I'm VERY dissatisfied with the quality of sound. I also have a MK7 GTI with Fender Audio 400W and it's WAY better sounding, crisper highs, and overall better reproduction of sound. I'm still trying to wrap my head around how VW went thru all the trouble installing a Fender system with 480W and it sounds like a base model radio.
> 
> I'm hoping that there's a coding error with the audio system or VW just dropped the ball and started using lower quality components.
> 
> Anyone else or it's just me?


The speakers from VW are BS to say the best, try installing a set of Morel Maximo Ultra 602 HE (Hi Effeciency) the are relatively cheap in the USA about $400 in Australia, you wont need to change the head unit and no amp required, I use them in my Passat and everyone thinks that I've installed very expensive speakers with an amp hidden some where. Do some research!


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Flip61 said:


> The speakers from VW are BS to say the best, try installing a set of Morel Maximo Ultra 602 HE (Hi Effeciency) the are relatively cheap in the USA about $400 in Australia, you wont need to change the head unit and no amp required, I use them in my Passat and everyone thinks that I've installed very expensive speakers with an amp hidden some where. Do some research!


I have had the same experience with my 2016 Jetta and now my 2022 Passat. I replaced all of the speakers with Polk Audio ones and the sound is very good with solid kick drum bass. I also put in some sound deadening material behind the speakers. Total cost (last October) was about $250 and all components were sourced from Amazon. 

2
Polk DB652 UltraMarine Dynamic Balance Coaxial Speakers, 6.5" - Pair




Noico Black 80 Mil 36 Sq Ft Car Sound Deadening, Butyl Automotive Deadener Restoration mat and Noise dampening Insulation


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

I found a fix for this, threw out the speakers, got infinity kappa speakers and a pair of kicker amps. Now I am happy as hell 🤣


----------



## burnsze15 (7 mo ago)

For giggles try the USB-C hard connection vs the BT connection. The BT is the latest version and has a lot of bandwidth however you can never beat a wired stream. Apple Car Play uses most of the wireless bandwidth for data, and you lose alot of audio bandwidth. Try the USB-C. Curious how you will like it.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

I have a few tricks for this.

I thought the stockn3 band eq plus subwoofer level sucked, big time.

My note 8 had a "tube amp" selection in the eq section that made a huge difference. That and the phone eq made a huge difference.

My note 20 lost the tube amp thing, so I had to eq a bit more to get it to sound right.

Next, bring up the subwoofer level and drop the bass level. I have the sub at 8, and the bass at negative 5 or so. That pulls some bass out of of the front speakers to add clarity to the mids, while the louder sub adds thump.

The dynaudio interface sounds interesting. Anyone know if it is available on '18 sel-p?

Does anyone have a picture of the interface screen?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I get what you're saying, but I still think any "wireless" solution may not be optimum.
The sound quality from a USB-C stick is pretty nice (never any interruptions).
If there is another OBDEleven selectable Equalizer with more channels....booyah!
I'm not looking for window shaking or true theatre sound, just a bit more available "adjustments"

FWIW, I'm 65 and I like to (and still do) listen to Alternative Rock, so shoot me....lol.
Who, Beatles, Barenaked Ladies, Pink Floyd..about 2G's of stuff....I even have some "Lonely Island" (NFWS)...lol

I only use my phone for WAZE. The VW nav is LESS than good.....

Just my .02

Bob.


----------

